# Latest oil - untitled



## Darfion (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## tempra (Sep 17, 2006)

Pretty cool Darren, I like the reflections in the water has a sort of autumnal / winter feel to it.

Wish I could paint, but I'm only any good with emulsion!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 17, 2006)

Cool one (found your subtle hint to this in Tempras Iron Giants thread ) ... I can't do a thing other than push the shutter release button (assuming I can do that :roll: ) not even with coloured pencils! Hmph. 
But I think I would have liked that scene and taken a photo if I had come across it somehow somewhere .


----------



## Darfion (Sep 17, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> But I think I would have liked that scene and taken a photo if I had come across it somehow somewhere .



Now that would be spooky as it's all in my mind.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 17, 2006)

Then, indeed, it would be spooky :shock:  !!!


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2006)

Very cool Darren! I also can't paint, so it's doubly impressive!!

Rob


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 22, 2006)

It's beautiful. =) Love the color of the water.


----------

